# how to recreate IN_ files? (need help ASAP)



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2009)

I was modding the IN_ files so i can put XP on my Flashdrive. I have tried DOS and it was a FAIL!!! i need some way that doesn't use DOS because i can't get it to work.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2009)

To make it alittle more clear. I have .INI files that need to be made into IN_ files to work for the Install CD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2009)

Could someone please tell me how to do it or PM me for the INI files so they can do it for me if you know how?


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

INI files  are based on text ... what you wish to do are to convert them in a compressed format , so to look and be like the ones that you try to ( Hack - replace ) . 

Well start looking for the proper software compressor .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> INI files  are based on text ... what you wish to do are to convert them in a compressed format , so to look and be like the ones that you try to ( Hack - replace ) .
> 
> Well start looking for the proper software compressor .



I have been looking and i can't find anything that i can use that is why after hours of google i came here and asked for help. as you can see in the link below in step 7(almost at the bottom) is what i am trying to do and is the last step i have to do before i make the ISO to burn to the CD.
http://www.ngine.de/article/id/8


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 26, 2009)

Did you try to just rename it ?   ( after editing it )


----------



## Fleck (Feb 26, 2009)

all of the files on the setup discs, like EX_, IN_, DL_, are CAB compressed files, you would have to take every one of those files and compress them, rename them to IN_ and then it would work. they WON'T work as re-named plain text files, the installer will be like "WTF is this?"

i've tried to do a lot of weird hacks to get stuff to work in my time, but never something quite like this!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2009)

why are people posting in this thread if they dont have the slightest clue about what is needed?

dos install files are compressed using "expand.exe" (well that's the unpacker). a quick google search revealed: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/mscompress.htm


----------



## Fleck (Feb 26, 2009)

That's more or less what I was saying. I know, I've used expand a bunch to replace system files.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> why are people posting in this thread if they dont have the slightest clue about what is needed?
> 
> dos install files are compressed using "expand.exe" (well that's the unpacker). a quick google search revealed: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/mscompress.htm



Can't download got a 404 error


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 27, 2009)

someone willing to try to do it for me? If so here is the download link 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=462152b4d78853420c814df2efeadc50e04e75f6e8ebb871

the files that need to be compressed to IN_ are 
cabarc n USB.IN_ usb.inf
cabarc n USBPORT.IN_ usbport.inf
cabarc n USBSTOR.IN_ usbstor.inf


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 27, 2009)

i will try.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 27, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> i will try.



thanks  please let me know one way or another


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay Done. fairly sure i did it right, uploading now. program + original files + the compressed ones.

adding link.

 Edit: Link

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=1b70dbb2105ae56d312dbd5f2bdc5062e04e75f6e8ebb871

Edit: Link 2, incase you are unable to extract the rar i made an SFX.

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=1b70dbb2105ae56d312dbd5f2bdc5062e04e75f6e8ebb871

The compressed files have _ at the end of there name.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 27, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> Okay Done. fairly sure i did it right, uploading now. program + original files + the compressed ones.
> 
> adding link.
> 
> ...



Thanks. The compressed files you have a INI_ i need IN_ I am going to try anyways tomorrow and let you know. Thanks for trying


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 27, 2009)

since they are now compressed would you not be able to just rename them to IN_ ? or is it compressed into the wrong format or somthing (i dont know much about this )


----------



## jagass (Feb 27, 2009)

You're still using DOS Prompt man?... Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 27, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> why are people posting in this thread if they dont have the slightest clue about what is needed?



Because we have you ...  the No1


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 27, 2009)

jagass said:


> You're still using DOS Prompt man?... Correct me if I'm wrong...



Dont know who that was directed at, but i use'd command prompt in vista to compress them.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> since they are now compressed would you not be able to just rename them to IN_ ? or is it compressed into the wrong format or somthing (i dont know much about this )



yes, once you compressed them you can rename them to whatever you need


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 27, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yes, once you compressed them you can rename them to whatever you need



thanks i will do that and give it a try


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2009)

got the CD burnt... I messed up the TXT file so i am going to have to redo them  but atleast i burned it on a RW


----------

